# South LA Baler



## MudHog (Jun 12, 2013)

The old Hayliner 280 is finally beyond repair and small New Hollands are few and far between (without travelling). Anyway, I'm starting to look now about possibly having someone to come in and bale 4 acres, just in case I don't find another baler by September.

Field is located in New Iberia, LA 70560 and I can cut and rake. I just need it baled.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have a neighbor close by that can bale. It's gonna be hard to get someone that will have to travel.


----------



## MudHog (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm looking. Haven't found anyone yet and now I'm looking on Craigslist for the closest person that has square bales for sale. Ill try to contact them about possibly baling.

Actively looking for another baler. Find a few JD but the small NH for my 40hp tractor are hard to come by.


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Four acres.... not sure I can travel 19 hours to do that...lol


----------

